# Selling a Series 3 with lifetime - Suggested sales price? How to use ebay?



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a Tivo Series 3 with lifetime that I want to sell. This is the original model, with THx, not the later one, and has no modifications. I also have the cables, glo-Remote, and manual that came with it.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good sales price?

I've never used eBay. I'd also appreciate any suggestions about how to list and sell this on eBay.

I could also include a Tivo Wireless N or Wireless G network adapter if that would increase the selling price.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

BHyde said:


> I have a Tivo Series 3 with lifetime that I want to sell. This is the original model, with THx, not the later one, and has no modifications. I also have the cables, glo-Remote, and manual that came with it.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good sales price?
> 
> ...


You need to sign up for an eBay account before you can sell anything. Typically you set a starting price and people bid it up. To get an idea of how much similar units are selling for you can do an eBay search (advanced) and check the box for completed listings. I'd suggest searching for "Tivo lifetime" and then wade through the listing to find ones like yours. Given what you've listed here, I'd say $300-$350 is probably about what it would go for.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

those are the methods to find what yours is worth. Or you can sell it on here. Usually people sell them on here for less to make up for the fees they don't have to pay on ebay. Or you can try on craigslist, but there isn't a lot of selling going on on craigslist. I have a posting on there all the time, but only sell a Tivo or two per month at the most. Sometimes none for months. Read my posting on how to sell on ebay. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=444121 and other posting on how to sell.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I had one lady send me the wrong Tivo and she expected me to pay shipping charges back. Finally she paid for it, but then she left a bad revue on me on ebay. She really put me through the ringer. And just this month a lady had a DVR listed in the wrong category and was nasty because it confused me. Friends of mine have got the wrong item and have had to go through $#%@ to get their money back, and have had people say they never got an item even though they have emailed before that they did get it. Ebay isn't very helpful in many cases, so I only use ebay when I can't sell items by other methods. Ebay has changed many of their policies in the last 5 years not for the good. But they do have a money back guarantee that makes it so I will buy from just about anyone and ebay will give me my money back plus shipping if there is a problem in most cases. That is the best thing ebay has done in a long time. 
Be very careful as far as your listing. Many people new to ebay make all kinds of mistakes, and if you say it has something and it doesn't or you leave out something not working, or dents in it, you will probably pay for it. I have bought lots of things on ebay that were listed wrong. It worked out OK in most cases, as they refunded me some of the price to make up for the item being a lower model level than the one shipped. So we both were happy in the end, but I could have refused the item and then the seller would have had to pay to get it back. Irregardless if they list the item as 'no returns'. I told one guy 'oh, if you don't want it back, that is fine with me, but I still want my money including shipping returned.' Then all of sudden he wanted me to ship it back. And he paid to do it. 
Be really good about answering questions on your listings too. Most people are terrible. Many times I ask multiple questions on a listing and the dumb lister answers 'maybe, in some cases'!!! Or they answer the questions days later after the listing is closed.


----------



## arizonabuck1 (Nov 17, 2011)

BHyde said:


> I have a Tivo Series 3 with lifetime that I want to sell. This is the original model, with THx, not the later one, and has no modifications. I also have the cables, glo-Remote, and manual that came with it.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good sales price?
> 
> ...


I'm interested, let me know


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

arizonabuck1 said:


> I'm interested, let me know


I still have it and have been busy and not yet posted it on eBay. What are you offering? And how would you propose to pay? Let me know.


----------

